# Newbie. Need expertise. Is this a plastisol transfer or dtg print



## summer15 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi..I'm still trying to learn the different types of tshirt printing. I really like the way the attached tshirt looks. It looks like the print is in the material. Do you think this is a transfer or DTG print. Thanks in advance for any advise you can give.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Hard to tell, but if my choice is between the two only then I'd choose DTG.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

summer15 said:


> I really like the way the attached tshirt looks.
> View attachment 162706



Me Too!  Yeah, I'd say DTG also but could be a transfer or screen print.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

not a good enough photo to tell. it could be direct screen print


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It could be anything; including dye sublimation.


----------



## summer15 (Jul 1, 2015)

What equipment would you suggest to buy to create similar print.. I've ordered a heat press, but completely lost on what else I need to print the design. Thanks


----------



## Pusscat119 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi I A newbie too...... But that looks like sublimation to me.


----------



## Pusscat119 (Jul 28, 2015)

You need a printer that prints sublimation ink & a good heat press


----------



## summer15 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks! I haven't researched sublimiation yet. What are the best brands printers to use and transfer paper. Will the print hold up well in the wash?


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Saying that anything is "the best" is like herding chickens. It's impossible to say unless you know exactly what you're wanting to do.

Decide what you want to do... anticipated quantity, types of materials you want to use, more single color or more full color, how much of a budget you want to have, time involved, and similar questions.

Once you know what you want to do, we can probably give you better, more targeted answers.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Looks screen printed but unless I could touch it and see it up close it's very hard to tell. It 100% is NOT sublimation!!!


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

My vote is discharge print. You can't feel the print if you print with discharge inks.. But hey could be anything


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tshirtgirl214 said:


> My vote is discharge print. You can't feel the print if you print with discharge inks.. But hey could be anything


Looks like a tri-blend shirt. 

What is the benefit of discharging black ink on a light gray shirt?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Direct print with process black.


----------

